# Carrier Advice



## phil699 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dear all, 

Im just looking for some advice really, im 22 years old and currently in full time work (not IT related). Since i was 16 i have been very keen on computers which included building, maintaining, upgrading and sorting out problems for other people mainly hardware related. Ive been thinking lately and would like to put my knowledge to some use and gain a or some qualifications to use for future jobs in It. 
I just need to know which qualifications would be good for me to have a home study with & have home exams. I work shifts which i cant change which is why i need a homestudy course.

Thanks
Phil


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

I have used learnkey (more dumbed down) and Testout, i liked test out better.

You have to remember that corp. IT is not the same as using a pc at home. You will need to learn alot.


----------

